# Demilune table tops



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

*Making Demilune Tables*



























































































​
As you may have guessed, I make many of these tables. The practice is needed, and the combinations of woods make it very interesting.

These were all made from the plexiglass templates shown. By using these templates, I can make these tops very quickly.

I also have other shapes that are more complicated, which I'll post at another time.

Lee


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed, I really like the veneer on the first and last one, how much would one of these go for Lee (and how many hours does it take to make one)


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great show of equipment and tables.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Damian;

You pick my two favorites as well. All of these tables were gifts, so I reall didn't pay to much attention to the time involved.

As to price I would guess $1,500.00 - $ 2,500.00

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Karson;

Thanks.

Lee


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the finish lacquer? You've definitely piqued my interest with regards vacuum clamping and with my birthday coming up….


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lee, you have to fire up that video camera and walk us through this. Your work is amazing, but I have to admit that I'm bit baffled by the process here.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee, Lee, those are gorgeous. If that is a production piece, I'd be scared to see what a one-off looks like.
Top-flight all the way.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gasp! Breathtaking….I agree with Mot… I'd love to see the build.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Damian;

Some of them are Lacquer, yes.

Some of them are french polished. (shellac). The top one is French polish.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Tom;

I've been toying with that idea for a little while now, as well as a book ;

" Woodworking from Beginner to Professional", which I've recently started working on.

Most likely it will be an e-book, and range in price somewhere around $ 25.00, but I suspect it will be well worth the price.

Content is layed out, and will be very comprehensive!

Time is always a big issue issue.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Douglas,

Thank you!

I'm working on one now. Actually started almost a year ago. Talk about A.D.D.

Of course I'll be posting it.

My shop time seems to be dwindeling though.

I love your signature block.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bob,

Thank you.

I've been playing with sketch up a little, after seeing some of your posts. I'm determined to learn it now.

Nice work.

Bob;

I just visited your website. Since I'm about to be late for work, I only spent a couple minutes there,

But VERY IMPRESSIVE! Now I know what to do tonight… return to the site! (unless the BOSS lady has other plans for me)

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are magnificent and certainly don't look like something you would do "in-between jobs" just for the joy of it…. 
simply gorgeous.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Debbie.

They are quite fun simply because of the beautiful veneers available.

Lee


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really love that top one the most! - is that one walnut?

And on the bottom one - what's the veneer on the edge? Sapele? Ribbon Mahogany?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dorje,

The top one is Rosewood, with an ebony border.

The bottom one is quarter sawn Sapele border.

Lee


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even better!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow…just amazing tables…I also like the idea of a video--it could be a DVD that goes in the back of the book--and you could produce them yourself…low overhead…make the dvd…then copy it as orders come in…

like you said…TIME…


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt,

I'm not sure that the book will go beyond being an ebook. Of course I'll submit it to publishers, but who knows how that will work out.

The video idea is one I like, and may include on the pro woodworking tips site. Actually a series of videos is what I would like to do.

I'm not cetain how that will affect loading time of the site, so if anyone here has some advice, I'm all ears.

Also, a better video camera would most likely be required, as the ezee-feed video is somewhat dissapointing.

I would also like to replace me on the ezee-feed video, with a nice looking young lady. To be named "Ms. Woodie", would be appropriate I think, in more ways than one.

Seems some men's attention span is increased, when the materials are presented by the femal gender.

Go figure!

Lee


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, once more, Lee. As I commented the first time you showed us these - they are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Don'

Lee


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great posting. Fun to read.

Did you make the plastic triangle veneer templates ?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dan;

No, I ordered them from Paul Schurch, along with many other veneering tools.

Lee


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Subpurb Lee or excellent, whichever is the greater.


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job!

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Grumpy;

Thank you, either word works for me!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Making Demilune Tables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Callum;

Thank you for the kind words!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

*Scalloped Front Demilune*

I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.

I made a plexiglass template for this one since it makes building them easier, and reproducing a piece of cake.

The normal way for me to build a curved front apron is with bendy board over a form, and then put in the vacuum bag for a few hours.

This one I made using M.D.F., using small pieces and "laying them up like a brick wall". Just different sized pieces on every other layer, with the joints staggered. Four layers of 3/4" M.D.F., to end up with a 3" apron.

The segments are end glued and clamped with pinch dogs. If your not familiar with them see:

http://www.prowoodworkingtips.com/Pinch_Dogs.html

These simple little devices are extremely handy, and I use them often. Just today I used them for a face frame glue up, which without them would have been somewhat difficult.

After the segments were dry, I glued the layers together and let them dry. Once the glue set up I cut the shape out on the band saw, on both the front and rear sides. After a little sanding to clean them up, they're ready for the veneer.











Using pinch Dogs for glue up.










Clamping Layers together.










Clamped up Layers.










Glued up Layers.










Apron cut out.










Plexiglass Layout Jig and M.D.F. Shaper Jig.










M.D.F. substrate ready for veneer.










Laying up the veneer on back side using blue tape. Plexiglass template ready to cut veneer. Notice the cut line has blue tape as well to keep it from splitting.










Veneer layed up with veneer tape on front, blue tape on back removed.










Blue tape at back edge to create hinge. I can flip the veneer back and apply hot hide glue.
​Hope you enjoyed this post.

Lee


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


cool! thanks for the post


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Good one Lee but one question:
Why the plexiglass? I can see it proviides a line between the veneer and the MDF but does it clamp in place like a sandwich when you trim off the excess?

Very neat, I must try this!

Bob


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Great looking Lee. It was nice to see one in early stages at your shop at the picnic.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


What do you cut or trim the veneer with once the plexi is set on it.?

Great post again.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Why didn't you go with your usual method this time around?


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Lee, you are an amazing craftsman! Thanks for keeping me humble ;^D


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Hi Denis;

Thanks, it's my pleasure believe me.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob;

I use the plexglass to layout the veneer since I can see through it. This way I can make sure I like the pattern of the veneer, before cutting it.

I often scribe lines into it for layout purposes as well. I use the plexiglass for the veneer, and the M.D.F. for making additional ones with a bearing bit on the shaper.

Usually I use the Plexi at the shaper too, but the added thickness of the M.D.F. is nice to have.

How's the floor coming?

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Hi Karson;

I'm afraid not much has changed on it. I got side tracked again!

You going to post the picnic photos?

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Hey Damian, how are you;

I changed techniques due to the shape of it. Making a form and using bendy board wouldn't work here.

How's the bench coming along?

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Hi John;

I use a scalpel to cut the veneers. It's the tool I'm most comfortable with.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tom;

I think there's enough talent on this site to keep us all humble.

Thank you for the kind words though. It's certainly appreciated1

Lee


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


I kinda figured that after I looked at it a little more, great looking design. Bench is oh so slowly coming together, in the process of gluing the top up, I'll post another entry when it's a big old slab


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Hi Damian;

Thanks.

I really am looking forward to seeing your masterpiece once you've finished it.

I know I'll be sorry I bought mine when I see yours!

Lee


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Hi Lee,

Your work is absolutely amazing. Thanks for posting this. I have to try a demilune table after seeing this.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Thank you bfd

Lee


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Great post Lee, thanks.


----------



## daveintexas (Oct 15, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Very ingenious way to accomplish the task.
Thanks for posting and giving me something else to try.
BTW- what species of veneer is that?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Hi Grumpy;

One day I'll actually get to finish it.

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Hello Dave in Texas;

Not my ideas, just passing them on.

The veneer is curly Koa. It hails from Hawaii.

It's real nice stuff.
Thank you;

Lee


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Good stuff Lee - great to see. I was going to take a guess that the veneer was Sapele, but I see you guys covered that! Does the Koa have thinner "ribbons?". Tell me more about the woods if you would…


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Lee-
Glad to see the other shoe drop with Demilunes part deaux. Now that this is becoming a new fascination with me, do you have any comments on adhesives, and veneer tape? Veneer saws and saw tune up? Do you part all your veneers with a scalpel and do you have to treat the edge like a scarf joint or does the double bevel of a scalpel blade cause no noticeable issue with butt joins? So many questions and creative juices flowing I'm fit to explode!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Get crackin' Lee - Douglas and I are waiting on answers! Are you celebrating the 4th or something?!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


lee I started to post the picnic with the pictures that I have. But we had a power failure (Blip for a few seconds and it all disappeared) I got discouraged and walked away from the computer.

I since bought a battery backup for the computer and Cable modem. I'm in Baltimore now for the weekend. I get that done when i get home.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Hi Dorje;

I was out visiting with the family . I did take my laptop,but wasn't able to turn it on.

The Koa has a wider space between the stripes and is a tan color. The Sapele is much like Mahogany in color.

Also the Koa is less prone to splitting when cut. Seems stronger.

I hope this helps.

Lee


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Lee - you've got talent. I've never considered using plexiglass as a way to see the work like you are doing. I think it's a great idea.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Hi Douglas;

Damn, you didn't blow yet did you? Sorry to keep you waiting.

I know the feeling of "getting the bug"

I choose the adhesive based on the clamping method. If it's going in a vacuum bag I use either unibond 800 or similar urea resin glue:

http://www.prowoodworkingtips.com/Urea_Resin_Glue.html

or titebond cold press veneer glue:

http://www.prowoodworkingtips.com/Cold_Press_Veneer_Glue.html

If I'm going to iron it on I will use titebond two.

Regarding tools and techniques:

http://www.prowoodworkingtips.com/Veneering_Index.html

There are a number of tapes available on veneering. One of my personal favorites is from Paul Schurch. I bought many of my veneering tools from him and learned a ton of information from him. I would rate him as one of the best in the world, as would Patrick Edwards.

Also, http://www.vacupress.com has a couple tapes on veneering and vacuum techniques available which are excellent.

These will quench your thirst for information on veneering.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Hi Betsy;

Thank you for the kind words.

Plexiglass does work very well for templates and jigs.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Hi Karson;

Almost the same thing happened to me! I spent a fair amount of time working on a post and lost internet connection. All gone. No pictures, didn't happen…

Lee


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Yes -that's what I was after… Thanks…


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Scalloped Front Demilune*
> 
> I started a new Style demilune table some time ago, but keep getting side tracked. A.D.D., I think.
> 
> ...


Hi Dorje;

No Problem.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

*Demilune Table*

Another Demilune Table.

This one has a crotch Mahogany Top, with solid Mahogany legs. The legs have a little detail, just to spice them up a bit. I used a jig to cut the cove in the leg bottoms, and to cut dado's in for a bead molding. While a dado blade in the table saw would work for the dado's, it wouldn't do the cove. So, I used a simple jig to do both.

I used 2 layers of 3/8" bendy board for the apron, glued up in the vacuum bag, and unibond 800 Ures Resin glue. It's a rigid glue, which will hold the shape of the curve quite well.

That's what I used to glue the veneer to the top as well, since it doesn't permit any movement.

I'll post some pictures when the table is complete.

Lee





























​


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


It looks beautiful Lee I can't wait to see the finish table. very nice work


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


I too will wait till it is finished to lavish you with praise…


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim.

You're pouring it on kind of thick, huh Larry!

Lee


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


*wolf whistle* That's some NICE mahogany crotch!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


very cool - I like the legs assembly techniques.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


Hi JAck;

Agreed, When OI saw it, I had to buy it.

Thank you Sharon.

Lee


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


Wow really wonderful go straight to the top of the class young sir.Alistair


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


You're a master, Lee!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


*No one could ever "TOP" that tabletop.*

Very nice Lee.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


Wow Lee!! That top is fantastic, I cant wait for the pics of the completed table. When I see a table top like that I know why I love woodworking so much!


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


Wow Lee, that top really steals the show. Beautiful. And I like the leg detail you are showing. That's going to be a classy show piece.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


hey lee that is a beautiful table youve done…love that top…i would get the syrup out if i thought i could pour it on any thicker then larry…lol….cant wait to see it finished…thanks…grizz


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


Great job: did you put a bullnose on the inserted pieces that you put in the legs.

Second question. How many patterns do you have for the pie shaped pieces. This table is a 6/12 and I was wondering how many different combinations might be necessary.

Looking ood. Hope to get over to see you this year. It's been too long.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


The clean style really makes the top stand out. nice way to focus on that beautiful mahogany.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


The wood in that top is outstanding. I can see this is going to be another beautiful piece from the master craftsman. Looking forward to seeing the finished piece. Great blog as always. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


It is going to be a nice table Lee


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


Nice trick with the legs Lee.
Can't wait to see the final.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


That top is on fire in the last photo. Great find!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


It's fun to see how you work Lee, and I've gotta say, that table top really takes the cake. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


Amazing Lee, thanks!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


HI ALl;

Thank you for the very kind words.

Karson;

Yes, the upper molding is bullnosed. The lower detail is a cove, made with a core bit.

I have a few different patterns of varying angles, 5/10, 6/12, 8/16. When needed, I'll make other templates out of Lexan, or sometimes M.D.F. I prefer the lexan though, since I can see through it, making sure the grain is where I want it.

Lee


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


wow…that top is spectacular…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lee. I didn't have this blog in my watch list and so i didn't see your response.

You have a good day and Enjoy the dog,


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


Just found this, Lee. As usual, great work. I mentioned your work to my friend, we'll be in touch.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas;

Thanks much. It's appreciated.

I hope you're healing up well.

Lee


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


Lee you are the best old buddy.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Demilune Table*
> 
> Another Demilune Table.
> 
> ...


Wow, Grumpy! I'm afraid I couldn't agree with you on that, but I do thank you.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

*Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*

I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.

I didn't like the way the legs looked, so I decided to add gold leaf to them. Made a big difference. The table looks much better with it.

I used an imitation gold leaf, since I had some on hand. It looks good.






​
Thanks for looking.

Lee


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


wow Lee 
This is an outstanding table, beautiful ,just exquisite ,It sure shows your high level of woodworking expertize.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, Jim.

Lee


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Nice touch lee. I had completely forgotten about how good a touch of leaf can be.
Perfect solution to a leg that's getting a bit long.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob;

It's something I forget about too.

Lee


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


As usual - beautiful work Lee. thanks for posting. always nice to see such work, and always nice to see what you're working on.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


That little table turned out beautifully, Lee. And you're right.. the gold leaf was the perfect touch to set it off. Very attractive. And your top fanned pieces are perfect. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Beautiful table. Nice job on that baby.

Like everything you do.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Great Table Lee, that gold leaf looks great. It's the little touches like that gold leaf that turn a very nice table into a great table, I'm still trying to learn those little things,thanks for another lesson. Do you add the leaf after you put the finish on or is it done before.


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Real nice table Lee .Excellent workmanship.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Great looking table!!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Hi Sharon;

Thank you for the kind words.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Thanks Barb.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Hi Karson;

Thank you my friend.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

Thank you. The gold leaf is put on after the finish, but before the final coat of lacquer. (Between coats), That way it won't tarnish.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Thank you wchips and Matt.

Lee


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Great job there Lee,
It sure is nice having professionals such as you to inspire us newer ones. Some day I hope to make a table like this.Rand


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Hi Rand;

Thank you for the kind words.

Lee


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


As with any of your projects, an education for me (us). I'm always amazed when I see such fine veneer work. Con grats with your classes too.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Outstanding… serious piece of furniture…


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Extremely beautiful work as usual Lee !!


----------



## PetVet (Nov 7, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Wow Lee, that is impressive. Nicely done!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Very nice Lee. Very very nice.
It is nice to be grounded in some serious work. 
You have inspired me.

Steve


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


So gorgeous. I think my grandma had an imitation of what you made.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 9, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Great Workmanship, you do beautiful work


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


*Superb! Awesome!* *What else can anyone say?*


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy, I'm not….............. Damn Lee, that is very nice buddy, what a beauty!!!!!!!!!!! Hope to show a bit more of my own, don't know if I can come close to you though.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


WOW, that is gorgeous Lee, awesome indeed. You got the touch, good to see you making something, been a while hasn't it, or I haven't been looking. GB mike


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Lee,

Another great museum quality piece. I hope to be as good as you someday.

Bob


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Thank you all very much for the kind comments.

Lee


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Crotch Mahogany Demilune Table*
> 
> I finaly got the chance to get this table completed.
> 
> ...


Excellent work Lee.


----------

